# Babymetal Release New Video



## Daf57 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah metal baby!!!   ... wait ... what???


----------



## MrMcSick (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah that sucked. I didn't mind some of the older vids I saw though. The breakdown in this vid around 1:50 if freaking sweet though. 

The main singer reminds me of Gogo from Kill Bill lol


----------



## Daf57 (Feb 27, 2014)

That breakdown is worthy, the backing band is tight and kicks ass for sure! 

I love Gogo, I think we could make it work.


----------



## Decreate (Feb 27, 2014)

Watched them live 3 times already. Twice in Tokyo (Summer Sonic & Loud Park) and once in Taiwan with Chthonic. The shows in Tokyo with the real live band were really intense whereas the one in Taiwan lacked the energy.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Feb 27, 2014)

Aside from the gimmicky cutesy 3 chicks singing, I really dig the whole visual aspect of it. The music is pretty neat too, even with the poppy vocal style. Not something I'll ever go out of my way to listen to, but overall fairly entertaining. I also can't get over the crab stanced shamisen playing.


----------



## Nlelith (Feb 28, 2014)

Album is out btw.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Feb 28, 2014)

Señor Voorhees;3943778 said:


> Aside from the gimmicky cutesy 3 chicks singing, I really dig the whole visual aspect of it. The music is pretty neat too, even with the poppy vocal style. Not something I'll ever go out of my way to listen to, but overall fairly entertaining. I also can't get over the crab stanced shamisen playing.



Crab stanced shamisen? I may have to suck it up and watch that.


----------



## yuvioh (Mar 2, 2014)

what the heck did I just listen to?  
I mean that in a good way btw.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Mar 3, 2014)

Anybody watch until the end?

"see you in the mosh'sh pit"

dafuq is a mosh'sh pit?


----------



## Paincakes (Mar 3, 2014)

I like it.
The contrast of the cutesy girls vocals with choreography along with the industrial / metal riffage is pretty entertaining.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 4, 2014)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Anybody watch until the end?
> 
> "see you in the mosh'sh pit"
> 
> dafuq is a mosh'sh pit?



It's like a regular mosh pit, but more kawaii!


----------



## bouVIP (Mar 4, 2014)

I like them but in that song I really find the part with the 2 little girls doing the cutesy thing annoying. Chorus is solid though.

Megitsune is an awesome song!!!!


----------



## Zalbu (Mar 4, 2014)

Would be ten times better with a guitar tone that doesn't suck donkey dick.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Mar 4, 2014)

I kind of like it

Also that guitarist whips out some pretty sick leads


----------



## Convictional (Mar 4, 2014)

I would love to see this live... for science.


----------



## Underworld (Mar 4, 2014)

Dafuq did I just saw?

- gone washing my eyes with chlorine -


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 4, 2014)

us tour when?

literally the only metal band i still care about


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 4, 2014)

u guys have no idea how bad i want to sniff su metals armpits


----------



## Necris (Mar 4, 2014)

Playing to the lucrative pedophile demographic I see.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 4, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> u guys have no idea how bad i want to sniff su metals armpits


----------



## no_dice (Mar 4, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> u guys have no idea how bad i want to sniff su metals armpits



Sometimes I'm not sure when you're joking or not.


----------



## Convictional (Mar 4, 2014)

Necris said:


> Playing to the lucrative pedophile demographic I see.



Ages of consent in Asia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Babymetal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Looks like it's perfectly legal. However, the morality is questionable.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 4, 2014)

yeah im not a pedo su metal isnt THAT much younger than me

sniffing a girls stinky armpit is considered polite in japan because you've accepted her essence


----------



## Mordacain (Mar 4, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> sniffing a girls stinky armpit is considered polite in japan because you've accepted her essence



I just checked with my old PSO buddy about that statement and this was her response:

&#12391;&#12383;&#12425;&#12417;

/edit - basic translation: "bullshit"


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 4, 2014)

^  - this thread took a unexpected, but hilarious, turn somewhere back a few posts!


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 4, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> sniffing a girls stinky armpit is considered polite in japan because you've accepted her essence



Um yeah, even in Japan, I don't think girls will appreciate you smelling their armpits.


----------



## Necris (Mar 4, 2014)

This is why actual social interaction is important. Anime can't teach you everything.


----------



## Zado (Mar 4, 2014)

Barely 2 pages and I already love this thread


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 4, 2014)

As someone who lives with six Japanese majors/Asian studies minors, Don is messing with y'all.


----------



## jvms (Mar 4, 2014)

Well, the main chick is from Hiroshima...

I DID NOT see that one comming


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 5, 2014)

This guy is playing guitar.





I'll most definitely listen. Even if he looks like this now:


----------



## Osiris (Mar 5, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> Would be ten times better with a guitar tone that doesn't suck donkey dick.



what if they played through boss HM-2s and Sunn amps and slowed down 100bpm


----------



## Decreate (Mar 5, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> This guy is playing guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There is also Takayoshi Ohmura on guitar as well.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 5, 2014)

^ Correct. 






What a ridiculous guitar duo right there. 

Hell, the backing band history is full of monster musos: Boh (Binecks) on Bass, and former members like Ikuo and Shinichi Kobayashi... Damn.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow, that other guy rips. And I had no idea Takayoshi Ohmura was the other guitarist. Hopefully this shit's getting them money.


----------



## Sinborn (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm glad you guys are giving the backing band an honest view. I just about said something to the effect of "I think it's all conceived in a studio, there's no way it's legit" before I watched the videos of the guitarists involved. Holy .....


----------



## Antiproduct (Mar 6, 2014)

I listened to the album and there is some nice stuff on it. Some songs are filled with cliches and such but overall the album is pretty cool. Nothing very serious as the singers are 15... but the guitarwork is pretty good and I like the overall sound


----------



## Decreate (Mar 7, 2014)

Frostod said:


> I listened to the album and there is some nice stuff on it. Some songs are filled with cliches and such but overall the album is pretty cool. Nothing very serious as the singers are 15... but the guitarwork is pretty good and I like the overall sound



Did you get the version that came with the DVD?


----------



## Antiproduct (Mar 7, 2014)

No, I bought it in Itunes. I have actually no idea if I could get this album physically in my country


----------



## Decreate (Mar 7, 2014)

I actually got it from Amazon Japan. The DVD contains the live performance at the Tokyo summer sonic 2013 with the live band.


----------



## Antiproduct (Mar 7, 2014)

I looked it up and I could buy it from amazon germany but it costs 40&#8364;  That's about 55$...


----------



## leftnotright (Mar 7, 2014)

Wacken 2015?? Cant say its not unique.....not sure what to make of it.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Mar 8, 2014)

Holy shit. MEGITSUNE isn't actually a bad track. I even liked the Gimme chocolate!! apart from the bit obnoxious vocals.


----------



## Stooge1996 (Mar 8, 2014)

5...4...3...2...1..Weeaboos go nuts


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 8, 2014)

tfw cd is $30 on amazon


----------



## Decreate (Mar 8, 2014)

Japanese CDs have always been a bit more expensive...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 12, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Hell, the backing band history is full of monster musos: Boh (Binecks) on Bass, and former members like Ikuo and Shinichi Kobayashi... Damn.


 
Throw Christopher Amott into the list. He performs in Ijime, Dame, zettai (Nemesis Ver.) and BABYMETAL DEATH! (studio).


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Babymetal Confirmed for Sonisphere 2014

*Babymetal Confirmed for Sonisphere 2014 | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com*








*


----------



## will_shred (Apr 10, 2014)

This thread is strange. 

Autobots roll out!


----------



## alec16 (Apr 10, 2014)

i kind of really like Babymetal and i'm kind of ashamed lol


----------



## Spectre 1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Nothing to be ashamed of mate, they rock.  The added bonus is the tidal wave of rustled jimmies spreading around the world.


----------



## Decreate (Apr 10, 2014)

There is no shame in liking them, i myself and quite a few of my 'metal' friends here in Hong Kong like them as well.


----------



## Necris (Apr 10, 2014)

Alternatively; feel all of the shame, you've earned it.


----------



## blaaargh (Apr 10, 2014)

this video is mind-bottlingly advanced. I also like the one where she reignites this metal dude's... metalness with a siqq 2 handed tapping solo (spoiler alert: metal dude is akshuly their guitarist! #Shyamaslam)


----------



## will_shred (Apr 10, 2014)

I honestly can't wrap my head around this.

Guys, really, guys? How do you like this? 


Does not compute.


----------



## blaaargh (Apr 11, 2014)

did u listen to the mosh call


----------



## Spectre 1 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## JustMac (Apr 14, 2014)

They aren't into metal are they? I think I read somewhere the idea of Babymetal was dreamt-up in a suit-filled boardroom at a record label headquarters.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 14, 2014)

JustMac said:


> They aren't into metal are they? I think I read somewhere the idea of Babymetal was dreamt-up in a suit-filled boardroom at a record label headquarters.


I'd say that's pretty obvious.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 14, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> I'd say that's pretty obvious.



+1. This is also one of the rare occasions where the music is so tasty that idgaf.


----------



## Spectre 1 (Apr 14, 2014)

I think its pretty clear the whole project was created with $$$ in mind, that goes without saying. Im not sure where the problem is though, this is the entertainment industry.


----------



## bouVIP (Apr 14, 2014)

So I just learned from a friend that this is their bassist for their live shows :O


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 14, 2014)

^ Boh rules. He was in a band Binecks with Daita (Siam Shade/Breaking Arrows) and played on some of his solo tours. The guy's a monster.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 15, 2014)

Atelier Z basses, huh? Interesting. i saw some live vids of Babymetal and wondere wtf kind of bass he was using.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 15, 2014)

Daf57 said:


> *Babymetal Confirmed for Sonisphere 2014
> 
> *Babymetal Confirmed for Sonisphere 2014 | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com



Still not enough for me to risk a festival with the kind of weather the Brits have at home.  (Yeah, Wacken 2012 was worse, don't even talk about it ;p )


----------



## Draceius (May 10, 2014)

Didn't want to make a new thread for a cover, this got shared by a tonne of japanese people on twitter, good cover :3


----------



## Nlelith (May 10, 2014)

Seems like they put up a great show...


----------



## fps (May 10, 2014)

Reminds me of Dethklok, but Japanese, in that it's a similar pastiche of metal with mad entertainment value thrown in. Wildly silly, I'll never buy their music, would definitely watch at a festival.


----------



## coreysMonster (May 10, 2014)

If a country does corporate made-up metal right, it's Japan. This is amazing.


----------



## noise in my mind (May 10, 2014)

Honestly before I clicked on the video I was trying to hate this with all my might, but its actually pretty damn catchy lol. nice to see something different in the "metal" genre


----------



## The Hiryuu (May 10, 2014)

I'm frightened. It's growing on me in a weird way. I still hate the girl shouts.


----------



## jvms (May 11, 2014)

coreysMonster said:


> If a country does corporate made-up metal right, it's Japan. This is amazing.



Do you know any other exemple of this kinde of corporate metal? I'd gladly check it out!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (May 11, 2014)

Their shows look so sick, they seem like so much fun


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 11, 2014)

The question is, once the current members have gotten older, will the corporate suits replace them with younger members, or just change the name to Fine-Ass Japanese Chick Metal?


----------



## Leuchty (May 11, 2014)

Turns out a forum member is now part of Babymetal.

But I'll let him chime in...


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (May 11, 2014)

CYBERSYN said:


> Turns out a forum member is now part of Babymetal.
> 
> But I'll let him chime in...



This is the best ever if this is true.


----------



## Spectre 1 (May 11, 2014)

Must be hard fitting into the dress. 



I would love to be in that backing band, good job!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 12, 2014)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> This is the best ever if this is true.



This is indeed true. 

He'll chime in eventually when he's not busy...


----------



## bouVIP (May 12, 2014)

Omg who!? For real?


----------



## Scruffy1012 (May 12, 2014)

Hello all, JP and Cyber forwarded me to this thread. Thank you to all of the people who appreciate our music, we are currently working on new material, hopefully you will all enjoy it. I apologise for any issues with my writing, I am writing this at a airport and haven't slept in 2-3days. We will be doing a world tour starting in France on July the 1st and ending in Chiba Japan on the 14th of Sept, I will be spending a lot of time on new material in the studio and will try my best to play as many of the shows as I can. Thank you all for your support, we value it greatly


----------



## Spectre 1 (May 12, 2014)

Cool man, looking forward to the Chiba show.


----------



## Decreate (May 12, 2014)

Scruffy1012 said:


> Hello all, JP and Cyber forwarded me to this thread. Thank you to all of the people who appreciate our music, we are currently working on new material, hopefully you will all enjoy it. I apologise for any issues with my writing, I am writing this at a airport and haven't slept in 2-3days. We will be doing a world tour starting in France on July the 1st and ending in Chiba Japan on the 14th of Sept, I will be spending a lot of time on new material in the studio and will try my best to play as many of the shows as I can. Thank you all for your support, we value it greatly



Watched the band twice last year (Summer Sonic and Loud Park) and enjoyed every minute of it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Forkface (May 14, 2014)

damnnn, I'm so glad I found this thread. This shit is amazing.

I swear this intro puts some meshuggah songs to shame


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (May 14, 2014)

Dude, Scruffy, congrats on what has got to be an awesome gig, and especially congrats on playing on the MAIN FREAKING STAGE OF SONISPHERE

I eagerly await hearing new material, too, these girls can freaking sing.


----------



## TheSnarkyCatfish (May 14, 2014)

DUDE! I SERIOUSLY LOVE YOUR MUSIC. LIKE, EVERY FREAKING PART EXCEPT THE RAP...sorry. I JUST THINK THE WHOLE BAND IS SUPER TALENTED AND I JUST CAN'T GET ENOUGH. Su metal's voice just blends so surprisingly well with heavy metal, it's amazing.


----------



## bouVIP (May 14, 2014)

That's awesome Scruffy!!!!! Looking forward to the new songs!


----------



## blaaargh (May 15, 2014)

TheSnarkyCatfish said:


> DUDE! I SERIOUSLY LOVE YOUR MUSIC. LIKE, EVERY FREAKING PART EXCEPT THE RAP...sorry. I JUST THINK THE WHOLE BAND IS SUPER TALENTED AND I JUST CAN'T GET ENOUGH. Su metal's voice just blends so surprisingly well with heavy metal, it's amazing.



the rap is the best part bro wtf is wrong w u


----------



## Andromalia (May 19, 2014)

I do hope it's a real live show with a band. 
If you want to visit Versailles Scruffy I live 5 minutes from the castle.


----------



## Zalbu (Jul 6, 2014)

There really needs to be one thread for this, but anways...


That's a seven string, and a six string bass


----------



## Dragonkatol (Jul 7, 2014)

They sound awesome, but it feels so manufactured.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Jul 7, 2014)

Am I the only person who thinks Babymetal is the dumbest thing I've ever seen? People be fiendin' over this band. Geez. I'm gonna go listen to some frickin Deicide.


----------



## Forkface (Jul 7, 2014)

Abaddon9112 said:


> Am I the only person who thinks Babymetal is the dumbest thing I've ever seen?


----------



## Mwoit (Jul 9, 2014)

Cool points to them I guess.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 9, 2014)

Nope. Still don't get this one. Can't understand why large parts of the metal community seem to be going nuts over what (personal opinion time! WARNING WILL ROBINSON! DANGER! DANGER!) sounds very much like j/k-pop with some guitars thrown over the top. The matching names/clothing thing doesn't help that opinion (much like I know slipknot/mudvayne/mushroomhead faced as an initial criticism, so time will tell on that). Just seems like a music exec basically thought "you know what, we have cornered pop, rnb, and electronic music with a mass production formula that sells, time to hit those smell grebo's with it to" as that's the only vibe I get. the music is cool and all, and I have nothing against youngsters singing etc, but yeah... I don't get it. Maybe my opinion would be different if I could understand Japanese, but that didn't spoil my (admittedly short) enjoyment of Psy (I know he's Korean). I think what didn't bother me about Psy thought was its not my preferred genre and there is already the assumption from me that electronic music is for the most part mass manufactured as opposed to metal that is "real musicians" etc, which is a bit egotistical on my part as its hard to make good electronic music!

disjointed thoughts ahoy, but i'm trying to get down why I don't get it, not to knock those that do, but more to perhaps see if anyone can alleviate it. Shame as the one singing in that meshuggah type song could sing and will probably be a really good prog singer later on.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 9, 2014)

The whole point of the band is that it's manufactured J-Pop mixed with metal, so people that use that as a detractor are kinda missing the point. Not all metal has to be trve and frostbiten; it is very possible for all genres to have music purely for fun.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jul 9, 2014)

No, this metal. Serious bands only. Scruffy - If you guys come down to Okinawa, let a brother play a song with you!


----------



## Preacher (Jul 10, 2014)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> The whole point of the band is that it's manufactured J-Pop mixed with metal, so people that use that as a detractor are kinda missing the point. Not all metal has to be trve and frostbiten; it is very possible for all genres to have music purely for fun.


 
I get that, and I think its what irks me, I know I should like it, I love "Party Metal" as I call it, so Andrew WK, Atilla, all that nonsense. I don't dislike it as not being metal, because it clearly is, and is arguably heavier than most powermetal/emo/rock/some thrash bands, and I think getting more kids into bands, even manufactured ones is a cool thing to do, esp if they eventually blossom out into writing their own stuff, I just... don't get the massive hype everyone has around them. Why Babymetal as opposed to the Alogarythm or Celtic Frost or Furyon? The only thing babymetal arguably do differently is 3 girls singing, and I don't think its the Britney Spears factor at play (god I hope not or the human race is doomed and I'll press the button, they're 12 or something for god's sake).


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 10, 2014)

Well of course the band is manufactured. Nearly all japanese bands are, their music business works quite differently than the one in EU/US.

I'll tell you a secret. If you believe these are singers on a mission from the fox god to redeem metal on Earth with the help of a kami band...it's fake. Sorry.

The most important thing about this is I had a damn fun evening when I saw them. I admit having lived in Japan might make me more agreeable about an idol band and that I perfectly agree that it is not for everyone. It's not for the grumpies, the old-already-in-their-minds teenagers, and overall curmudgeons.*



> Why Babymetal as opposed to the Alogarythm or Celtic Frost or Furyon?


And why the hell not ALL of them ? Just have fun ! I certainly wouldn't listen to it all day long, but as a show it was certainly a very, very good one. Some sweating guys with beards singing out of key should take some lessons out of it. (But not the pink tutu, please.)


----------



## Preacher (Jul 10, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> Well of course the band is manufactured. Nearly all japanese bands are, their music business works quite differently than the one in EU/US.
> 
> I'll tell you a secret. If you believe these are singers on a mission from the fox god to redeem metal on Earth with the help of a kami band...it's fake. Sorry.
> 
> ...


 
Can't fault that logic, will try and give it another go later when I'm doing mindless data input.


----------



## Jason2112 (Jul 11, 2014)

Preacher said:


> Why Babymetal as opposed to the Alogarythm or Celtic Frost or Furyon?



Because Furyon sucks live and Babymetal brings it.  

Seriously man, relax and understand that Babymetal is more about the overall experience (music, dancing, etc) rather than how "metal" they are. Look at the live clips and the people in the audience - they are going ape shit! Anyone watching them perform will agree that those girls are working their asses off, regardless of how much the girls are really into metal music. 

Also, considering this album is made up of songs that go back a few years (before the younger girls had developed good singing voices), I would expect the next album to be more mature. There's some clips on YT of live versions of "Headbanger" where the two younger girls sing the second half of the song and they sound really good.


----------



## Sofos (Jul 12, 2014)

Bit late on the party but I'm really loving this. I dig the Reggae part in "4 no Uta". And Amott's solo in "Babymetal Death" is absolute gold. I would pay any amount of money to see them tour with Chthonic in the US. Or X Japan. 

Speaking of Chthonic...


----------



## Forkface (Jul 12, 2014)

Sofos said:


> Speaking of Chthonic...



DAYUMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## Sofos (Jul 13, 2014)

I got bored, threw one of their logos over their DVD cover, made a shirt:

"Babymetal" T-Shirts & Hoodies by Sofos | Redbubble


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 13, 2014)

Is it weird that I've just never been able to get into this "Babymetal" trend?...


----------



## Shimme (Jul 13, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Is it weird that I've just never been able to get into this "Babymetal" trend?...



Nope! It's admittedly a fairly bizarre crossover with more of a corporate touch than many American/Europe metalheads are comfortable with. Nothing wrong with not being able to get into a group, just don't be "that guy"!


----------



## Grindspine (Jul 13, 2014)

bouVIP said:


> I like them but in that song I really find the part with the 2 little girls doing the cutesy thing annoying. Chorus is solid though.
> 
> Megitsune is an awesome song!!!!


 
After watching that video, I dig about 95% of the sound and the imagery. I do like some J-pop (my girlfriend is big on Japanese anime) too. Some of their other videos seem to be heavy on "metal" stereotypes, which is disappointing. Also, there seems to be a point where some of the songwriting sounds mature and musical, some does not.

I have a mixed opinion at the moment, but look forward to hearing more of this... Megitsune is a pretty awesome song, so I am hoping to hear more like that out of them.


----------



## Grindspine (Jul 13, 2014)

Nlelith said:


> Seems like they put up a great show...




The dubstep drop then bass solo after 2:50 is... impressive!


----------



## Grindspine (Jul 13, 2014)

Scruffy1012 said:


> Hello all, JP and Cyber forwarded me to this thread. Thank you to all of the people who appreciate our music, we are currently working on new material, hopefully you will all enjoy it. I apologise for any issues with my writing, I am writing this at a airport and haven't slept in 2-3days. We will be doing a world tour starting in France on July the 1st and ending in Chiba Japan on the 14th of Sept, I will be spending a lot of time on new material in the studio and will try my best to play as many of the shows as I can. Thank you all for your support, we value it greatly


 
That is pretty epic. I do genuinely hope to hear more of this and hopefully the project stays unique while maturing!


----------



## SeventhSlinger (Jul 13, 2014)

Babymetal is epic.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 13, 2014)

I just realized how many released Babymetal has put out. (Meaning CDs including EPs, the album, etc.) So...they've been around awhile?


----------



## wat (Jul 14, 2014)

Do they have any other songs like Metsigune. I LOVE that one but I really don't like ones like "head bangya" at all.


----------



## Sofos (Jul 14, 2014)

wat said:


> Do they have any other songs like Metsigune. I LOVE that one but I really don't like ones like "head bangya" at all.



Check out "Babymetal Death" (featuring a solo by Chris Amott [ex-Arch Enemy]) and "Ijime Dame Zettai".


----------



## ibanice (Jul 14, 2014)

I feel kind of raped every time I hear Babymetal...


----------



## Zalbu (Jul 14, 2014)

I want to hear some progressive/atmospheric stuff from them, Sumetals voice would be perfect for some Skyharbor-esque material.


----------



## Sofos (Jul 14, 2014)

Suzuka sounds like she could be the next singer for Nightwish after Floor inevitably gets fired/quits


----------



## Varcolac (Jul 14, 2014)

I can't believe that I didn't chime in on this the first time around. 

This band pushes my "lol wtf guitar shred" and "uber-sugary Jpop" buttons. Sometimes at the same time. That can only be a good thing. I'd put them in something like the same category as Ghoul: it's not big, it's not clever, but it is indeed headbangy and it is most of all _fun_.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok so, I went through listening to the entire Babymetal discography at work today........and I'm now hooked! Just got home and ordered a CD copy of everything in their discography! (Singles, EPs, the debut, etc.)

It's a shame that the Babymetal USA dates are only on the West Coast. I'd actually really like to see them live and have some fun.

I'm far more interested in seeing whom the Kami Band (or "Gods of Metal") is comprised of. - (SCRUFFY1012, I WANT TO MEET YOU!) - Such great musicians having to hide their identities behind masks in order to focus on the idolization of the girls upfront. (Those power metal inspired guitar solos and guitar/keyboard harmonies in "Ijime, Dame, Zettai" are insane!) But we all know that Kobametal (the band's producer) is the real genius behind everything here... 



Andromalia said:


> Well of course the band is manufactured. Nearly all japanese bands are, their music business works quite differently than the one in EU/US.
> 
> I'll tell you a secret. If you believe these are singers on a mission from the fox god to redeem metal on Earth with the help of a kami band...it's fake. Sorry.


The whole "idol" music thing is weird...but it does explain a lot of the J-pop acts that I've seen and heard. I always wanted to look more into this. It's kind of like "junior high musical" but a little more...well...pointed towards the money. (I mean, they take these girls, train them, teach them, have them perform, and rake in the cash. It's manufacturing and we see it as a crappy practice here in the USA. But yet...it's also smart and it's not interfering with these girls going out and getting an education, jobs, lives, etc.) 

Super manufactured. Super generic in production even. But it's still cool. (Please don't take that the wrong way.)


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 14, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I'm far more interested in seeing whom the Kami Band (or "Gods of Metal") is comprised of. - (SCRUFFY1012, I WANT TO MEET YOU!) - Such great musicians having to hide their identities behind masks in order to focus on the idolization of the girls upfront.



At Paris, left guitar was [No clue], Bass was Boh and right guitar was Leda. (seen from stage) they are far from being unknown musicians and their participation to the poject is public.



> Do they have any other songs like Metsigune


Not really, but check "Akatsuki" if you are not much into the pop elements. It _does _feel like a Sient Jealousy ripoff but it is good.



> It's manufacturing and we see it as a crappy practice here in the USA.


Same in europe, but this is actually the standard in Japan for all genres of music. Musicians are actually most often employees of record companies. There are quite a bit of horror stories about how Yoshiki cornered the metal production market in Japan but this is for another topic. There *are* exceptions to this and "real" solo artists/bands performring their own stuff and writing their own music, but they are exceptions.

It should be noted that overall image has a *much* bigger cultural place in Japan that in occidental countries. Starting with Noh and drawing, which origined quite a bit of centuries ago now. It's no wonder japanese manga is the highest production comic style in the whole world while being consumed mostly domestically, or that calligraphy is such an important art. A guy with Jeans, sneakers and a guitar ? Meh.No style. 

And it's nothing new for rock either. 
This was 20 years ago: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrc2M7cNPWk


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 14, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> At Paris, left guitar was [No clue], Bass was Boh and right guitar was Leda. (seen from stage) they are far from being unknown musicians and their participation to the poject is public.



Leda isn't the guitarist anymore. I think Scruffy1012 replaced him. (Only reason I say this thought is because the latest pictures and videos of Babymetal show two longer-haired male guitarists.)

Boh is still bass. (Some of his videos are crazy to watch!)

And the other guitarist is Takayoshi Ohmura whom some on here ought to recognize from his solo work, his stuff with Marty Friedman, and his ESP Custom Snapper guitars.


----------



## Cyn__Theia (Jul 14, 2014)

Leda is a guy.

And although I could be wrong, from most of the newer live videos I've watched, it appeared to be Leda on our right, but it would be the left side from stage perspective. Him and Ohmura are both wearing wigs. At least that's what I got from them.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 14, 2014)

Hmmm...alright. My bad then. 

Side note: I have now decided to do a full band cover of "Megitsune". Would anyone be interested in contributing some brutal vocals, or sending a vocalist my way who could roar over this track?


----------



## Cyn__Theia (Jul 14, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Hmmm...alright. My bad then.


 
Like I said, I could be wrong (as to who is playing live currently). Maybe if Scruffy1012 drops in, he could clear it up.


----------



## Sofos (Jul 14, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Hmmm...alright. My bad then.
> 
> Side note: I have now decided to do a full band cover of "Megitsune". Would anyone be interested in contributing some brutal vocals, or sending a vocalist my way who could roar over this track?





Maybe this guy


----------



## Samacle (Jul 14, 2014)

TheMetatron said:


> Like I said, I could be wrong (as to who is playing live currently). Maybe if Scruffy1012 drops in, he could clear it up.



The lineup for the Europe portion of the world tour was:
Gt Leda
Gt Mikio Fujioka
Ba BOH
Dr Hideki Aoyama
Usually Takayoshi Ohmura would be in Fujioka's spot, as he was during the budokan show, but he had some shows with another band called C4.







Top left is BOH, bottom left is Fujioka, next to him is Aoyama and then Leda on the right.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 14, 2014)

Sofos said:


> Maybe this guy


My buddy and I actually booked a gig for Mitch and The Dialectic here in my hometown for next month. So I'll hit him up about it when I see/meet him.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 14, 2014)

Samacle said:


> The lineup for the Europe portion of the world tour was:
> Gt Leda
> Gt Mikio Fujioka
> Ba BOH
> ...



Great first post. 
(Welcome to the forum!)


----------



## Sofos (Jul 18, 2014)

I was thinking it could be really cool if Babymetal had a cartoon, like Hi Hi Puffy Ami Yumi (if anyone remembers them). Even if it were Japan only, I'd watch the hell out of it


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 18, 2014)

Sofos said:


> I was thinking it could be really cool if Babymetal had a cartoon, like Hi Hi Puffy Ami Yumi (if anyone remembers them). Even if it were Japan only, I'd watch the hell out of it


DAMNNN!!!!!!!! O.O Major flashback to my childhood!!!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 18, 2014)

Twelve Reasons Babymetal are the Single Best Thing to Happen to Metal in the Past Decade - MetalSucks


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 18, 2014)

That's a pretty good article.


----------



## Sofos (Jul 18, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> DAMNNN!!!!!!!! O.O Major flashback to my childhood!!!





It could be a real cash cow for the record label, and a good chance for a huge success.


----------



## Samacle (Jul 19, 2014)

The mystery song from Legend 1999 and the Budokan show has been uploaded. It is titled Yamanai Ame which can be translated to Endless Rain.

Endless Rain (Prepare to be hit right in the feels) was a song by X Japan but the Babymetal song is not a cover, the title is probably just a tribute.


----------



## Zalbu (Jul 19, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Twelve Reasons Babymetal are the Single Best Thing to Happen to Metal in the Past Decade - MetalSucks


#2 is the best, especially since people are going apeshit in the comments despite that


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 31, 2014)

MOTHER OF GOD!!! THAT PRICE!!! O.O

Babymetal "Give Me Chocolate" XL T Shirt from La Show Fonda 1st North America | eBay

Babymetal Official Tour Concert Shirt From LA Show L

Babymetal ALIEN Shirt XL


----------



## Samacle (Jul 31, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> MOTHER OF GOD!!! THAT PRICE!!! O.O
> 
> Babymetal "Give Me Chocolate" XL T Shirt from La Show Fonda 1st North America | eBay
> 
> ...



They were only £20 at their shows, but they look really good. Hopefully they'll release more shirts for their online merch store as well.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 1, 2014)

Samacle said:


> They were only £20 at their shows, but they look really good. Hopefully they'll release more shirts for their online merch store as well.


All yesterday I was searching for more links to their merch and stuff, and I found this.
ASMART | BABYMETAL

I must say, these little girls have shirt designs that are more brutal than some of your favorite death metal bands. 

I just don't understand though...they have all this merch, yet none of it is available or it's all sold out. (They have nothing on their Facebook page for merch.)


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 2, 2014)

What in the .... is this shit?


----------



## Sofos (Aug 3, 2014)

EDIT: Wrong thread, disregard


----------



## wat (Aug 3, 2014)

Gimme Chocolate lyrics translated to English  




> I won&#8217;t. Won&#8217;t. Won&#8217;t. Won&#8217;t. Never. Never. Never.
> 
> Check-it-out chocolate. Can I have a bit of chocolate?
> But my weight worries me a bit these days.
> ...


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 6, 2014)

This band is ....ed up.... i mean... these girls were born in like 1999?? And, how many dudes are all hard over them?


----------



## Sofos (Aug 6, 2014)

So what if they are a younger group, so is that teenage metal band that Sony signed a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Samacle (Aug 6, 2014)

BlindingLight7 said:


> What in the .... is this shit?





axxessdenied said:


> This band is ....ed up.... i mean... these girls were born in like 1999?? And, how many dudes are all hard over them?



I think this video should be something everyone new to Babymetal should watch:



Hopefully it will leave you a little less confused


----------



## Opion (Aug 6, 2014)

Am I the only one who just cannot take this seriously?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Aug 6, 2014)

No one does. That's the entire point.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 6, 2014)

axxessdenied said:


> This band is ....ed up.... i mean... these girls were born in like 1999?? And, how many dudes are all hard over them?


Fact: People born in 1999 are turning 15 this year, and can get raging boners.


----------



## no_dice (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm pretty sure a large chunk of the fans of AKB48, Hello! Project, or whatever girl group is popular in Japan right now are grown men. 

I've always liked J-Pop (I'm 30), but there's nothing sexual about it for me. Sometimes things are just cute and fun. Cats and dogs are cute, but I don't want to fvck them.


----------



## Sofos (Aug 6, 2014)

no_dice said:


> there's nothing sexual about it for me. Sometimes things are just cute and fun. Cats and dogs are cute, but I don't want to fvck them.



This. Exactly this. I was honestly about to post almost the exact same thing.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 7, 2014)

Sofos said:


> It could be a real cash cow for the record label, and a good chance for a huge success.



Thanks to this, I'm watching the whole series again on Youtube. 

You can hail Satan all you want, you will never be as metal as Yumi.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 7, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> MOTHER OF GOD!!! THAT PRICE!!! O.O
> 
> Babymetal "Give Me Chocolate" XL T Shirt from La Show Fonda 1st North America | eBay
> 
> ...



Uh, I have 4 of them. Tempted to sell them now


----------



## Opion (Aug 7, 2014)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> No one does. That's the entire point.






I...just, ah. Yeah. Nope.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 7, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> Uh, I have 4 of them. Tempted to sell them now


I'll buy one if you have any in my size. Please?



axxessdenied said:


> This band is ....ed up.... i mean... these girls were born in like 1999?? And, how many dudes are all hard over them?


Answer: none.

People are just having fun listening to something different. (I enjoy the producers' ideas of melding J-pop and metal in such a bizarre way and proving that it CAN work.)

With that said, this shit isn't about "the girls". (They are manufactured "idol" girls and they aren't the focus of the whole thing. We are just freaking out here in Western culture because they are such young little girls. But over in Eastern cultures, they are freaking out because of the "death metal" aspect.)



no_dice said:


> Cats and dogs are cute, but I don't want to fvck them.


Haha, this reminds me of something that a friend and I were joking about last night at a show we attended.


----------



## Sofos (Aug 7, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> They are manufactured "idol" girls and they aren't the focus of the whole thing.



I beg to differ. Yui and Moa most people could give 2 shits about, but Su definitely is the face and front of the band. She does 90% of the singing and leads most of the interviews and videos. I know a large amount of fans said they would be very upset if Su was removed from the group and replaced.


----------



## Spectre 1 (Aug 7, 2014)

I think it would be a big mistake to graduate Moa or Yui from this band. One more year and they will be out of Sakura Gakuin, so full time Babymetal is a logical choice.


----------



## Samacle (Aug 9, 2014)

They had a 5 song set at Heavy Montreal today:

Death
Gimme Chocolate 
Catch Me If You Can
Megitsune
Ijime Dame Zettai

Lots of positive reactions as well as a large WOD

All the footage and photos should be gathered here


----------



## Bforber (Aug 10, 2014)

Damnit.

I'm in the group of people who doesn't like that I like them.

To be fair, I expect some of the songs to end up as opening credit titles for some anime in the future, and there's a fair amount of anime title sequence songs I enjoy, so it makes sense.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (Aug 10, 2014)

If Su, Yui, and Moa were replaced by a long-haired Scandinavian dude in this song, it'd be praised as a folk metal masterpiece. 


Babymetal is my new addiction, apparently. Certainly a refreshing change of pace.


----------



## Sofos (Aug 14, 2014)

Inspired by Mayhem's Deathcrush.

Available here: "Babymetal Death" T-Shirts & Hoodies | Redbubble


----------



## Randy D (Aug 14, 2014)

yeah that about sums it up.........


----------



## Sofos (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Dr Zoidberg (Aug 18, 2014)

Sofos said:


>



Fantastic news, I won't miss my chance to see them this time around. Wonder who they'll tour with? Maximum the Hormone would be my pick, but that's probably not likely...


----------



## Sofos (Aug 18, 2014)

Dr Zoidberg said:


> Fantastic news, I won't miss my chance to see them this time around. Wonder who they'll tour with? Maximum the Hormone would be my pick, but that's probably not likely...



I'm guessing solo tour. 

THat being said, I'd pay any amount of money to see Babymetal and X-Japan tour together. Or Babymetal and Chthonic.


----------



## Samacle (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Dr Zoidberg (Aug 19, 2014)

Sofos said:


> I'm guessing solo tour.
> 
> THat being said, I'd pay any amount of money to see Babymetal and X-Japan tour together. Or Babymetal and Chthonic.



Agreed, that video of them with Chthonic in Taiwan posted earlier in the thread was incredible.


----------



## Samacle (Aug 30, 2014)

Here's the full (almost) Paris show with all the fancam footage stitched together:


----------



## will_shred (Sep 5, 2014)

I'll just leave this here... *sigh*

Deal With It, Headbangers


----------



## bouVIP (Nov 10, 2014)

Bump this thread since just saw these videos of Takayoshi Ohmura teaching some BABYMETAL songs. Pretty awesome


----------



## Sofos (Nov 11, 2014)

Huh, apparently we were ALL wrong on Megitsune. Everyone thought drop c. NOPE. 7 string, B standard with the D dropped to C (B-E-A-C-G-B-E)


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 11, 2014)

Sofos said:


> Huh, apparently we were ALL wrong on Megitsune. Everyone thought drop c. NOPE. 7 string, B standard with the D dropped to C (B-E-A-C-G-B-E)



Weird. For some reason I thought it was B-standard or Drop-A.
Just the "tone" of the guitar with those chugs, ya know. Sounded like far heavier strings suitable for a 7 with right tension.

The D dropped to C might make some chords easier...but based on the song...it doesn't sound like much other than power chords and chugs.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 13, 2014)

"The One" single will be released on January 7th!


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 23, 2015)

I _*hate*_ these things, but I won't lie when I say I kind of want the su-metal one.


----------



## Sofos (Oct 23, 2015)

Don Vito said:


> I _*hate*_ these things, but I won't lie when I say I kind of want the su-metal one.



I literally said almost exactly the same thing, except it was along the lines of "These things are fvcking stupid, but I'd buy that one of Suzuka"


----------



## Nlelith (Dec 13, 2015)

At first I thought it will drop in January, but it's actually on April 1st. Anyway, I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## sezna (Dec 13, 2015)

This is a band I really want to see live for novelty's sake...and their music isn't so bad, either.


----------



## Samacle (Dec 13, 2015)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/karatemetal/new-kami-solo[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/karatemetal/soiya-karate-song[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/user944450929/babymetal-new-song-yokohama-arena-20151212[/SC]

Some clips from the shows this weekend. New 3rd/rotation guitar player played on the first night Isao.






Edit: These also made an appearence


----------



## Shask (Dec 13, 2015)

Nlelith said:


> At first I thought it will drop in January, but it's actually on April 1st. Anyway, I'm really looking forward to it.




They sure as hell know how to market something, dont they? lol. Felt like I was watching a video game trailer. 

Hopefully it is as good as the other album!


----------



## Nlelith (Feb 25, 2016)

Karate is definitely a hit.


----------



## rewihendrix (Feb 26, 2016)

MrMcSick said:


> Yeah that sucked. I didn't mind some of the older vids I saw though. The breakdown in this vid around 1:50 if freaking sweet though.
> 
> The main singer reminds me of Gogo from Kill Bill lol




That breakdown is from the "bridge" sorta part in the "Sakura" themes which is a classical japanese song.


----------



## Lax (Feb 26, 2016)

The bridge traditionnal song is used in a soap advertisment on TV in france with naked women washing up in a waterfall, makes me giggle each time I listen to megitsune


----------



## Zalbu (Feb 26, 2016)

The song slaps, as usual, but is it just me or does the vocals sound more processed than usual? Not that it matters, I'm just curious.


----------



## Spectre 1 (Feb 26, 2016)

I love Japan.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Nickh (Mar 1, 2016)

I never knew what my life was missing until I discovered this band earlier today.


----------



## Nlelith (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Andromalia (Mar 18, 2016)

SHOWDOWN ! Babymetal Z ! Babymetal VS Zeevilguyinwhite !

But the song is pretty bland.


----------



## Zalbu (Mar 18, 2016)

Babymetal is the perfect example of how much more interesting metal is with female vocals, can you imagine how dull this song would be with some generic Asking Alexandria-style vocals on top of it?

I really hope Su will keep doing metal if Babymetal goes through the usual member rotation that happens to idol groups, her voice fits perfectly for it.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Mar 18, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> Babymetal is the perfect example of how much more interesting metal is with female vocals, can you imagine how dull this song would be with some generic Asking Alexandria-style vocals on top of it?
> 
> I really hope Su will keep doing metal if Babymetal goes through the usual member rotation that happens to idol groups, her voice fits perfectly for it.



Ladybaby!


----------



## espdna (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## mikernaut (Mar 18, 2016)

BabyMetal is awesome in my book, LadyBaby no thanks 








new video is up but I fail at Embedding , lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvD3CHA48pA&ebc=ANyPxKqd-FqnsFAQ_-ncgtUgycBr-1TJCiAselaFq94G_EMS4iTddilungQOvlsoHwAZRVQOIU7dtJLi6wyfVfM0YJRnja-n8w


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 18, 2016)

ESP


----------



## ProtoTechDeath (Mar 18, 2016)

For a long time I wanted to dislike Babymetal, but I can't deny they write good tunes. Even this one is pretty good, despite what folks have said.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 18, 2016)

I thoroughly enjoy Babymetal. It sates both my need for pleasant melodic female vocals and crushing rhythm guitar. I'm not a big fan of leads 90% of the time, so having a metal-type band relying almost entirely on rhythm playing is nice to me. 

I still can't help but feel they'd be much better off as a one singer band. Su really is the vocal star of the show, and I feel like the other two unfortunately detract from the overall experience. Not so much that I don't like it, but they feel tacked on to me.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 20, 2016)

Señor Voorhees;4553057 said:


> I still can't help but feel they'd be much better off as a one singer band. Su really is the vocal star of the show, and I feel like the other two unfortunately detract from the overall experience. Not so much that I don't like it, but they feel tacked on to me.



Pretty sure then it would be "just another idol" and it would have passed under the radar. A lot of the appeal is the dancing, too, which would be pretty boring if Su was alone on stage.
And it opens up many possibilities in storytelling. Idol groups are a bit like the WWF in that regard. I'd bet in a few years one of them will be "corrupted" and made part of another band which will be "adversaries".
I don't know how they're going to deal with the fact that they will become fully grown women soon. Probably a story twist will occur then.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 20, 2016)

mikernaut said:


> ESP



Here are the models used in the clip:






L to R: ESP F-STD S7, ESP BTL-STD 5, and ESP/E-II ARROW-7 Prototype.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 20, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> Pretty sure then it would be "just another idol" and it would have passed under the radar. A lot of the appeal is the dancing, too, which would be pretty boring if Su was alone on stage.
> And it opens up many possibilities in storytelling. Idol groups are a bit like the WWF in that regard. I'd bet in a few years one of them will be "corrupted" and made part of another band which will be "adversaries".
> I don't know how they're going to deal with the fact that they will become fully grown women soon. Probably a story twist will occur then.



This is true to some extent. I do think that enough of a buzz has been made where it could stand on it's own at this point. I don't mind if it stays how it is, but I think if Su branched off into a little more serious solo project, it'd fare well. I will not lie, I have no idea how Japan handles idols and whatever you want to call it.

Maybe it's wishful thinking on my part, and I'm in the minority, but I think the gimmick has run it's coarse, and has set a solid foundation. She's a talented singer, and the music is rad. Get rid of the whimsical silliness and I think a lot of people would still be interested at this point. Like I said, perhaps it's wishful thinking and not everyone would feel the same. I'm personally fine with it going on as it is. But if she branches off into her own solo deal, I'll gladly follow. Can't say the same if the other two branched off and did their own things.


----------



## Zalbu (Mar 21, 2016)

Man, I just saw this video and I'm grinning like an idiot. How often do you see three Japanese schoolgirls open up a moshpit?  



This is truly the best thing to happen to metal since like Black Sabbath


----------



## oc616 (Mar 21, 2016)

When I first heard this group (think it was "Gimme Chocolate" or something?) I thought to myself, "this gimmick will die pretty fast". It was a competent tune, but nothing I could see lasting more than an album.

Then I heard "Karate"...

That is one of the most solidly constructed chorus melodies I've heard in awhile. I will take this 4/4 simplicity over Periphery clone no.2988 any day. Everything about it just oozes quality and power.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 21, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> This is truly the best thing to happen to metal since like Black Sabbath



Although I'm a fan I wouldn't go _that _far. 
Just came to post I actually bought the live Blu-ray and it kicks ass. I don't want to know what the budget is for those monstrous japanese shows, rotating stage and all.
I actually preordered the incoming CD on amazon, something I don't do very often.


----------



## kootenay (Mar 21, 2016)

I find it kind of odd that I have never heard of these guys before. More surprised that there is an 8 page thread here on these forums. And most surprised that its actually pretty good..haha


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 24, 2016)

kootenay said:


> I find it kind of odd that I have never heard of these *guys *before. More surprised that there is an 8 page thread here on these forums. And most surprised that its actually pretty good..haha



Megane, megane wa doko da ?


----------



## Samacle (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Andromalia (Mar 26, 2016)

Wow, didn't realise they were filling the tokyo Dome all by themselves. Those stage props.... Too bad I'll likely never see them in a huge show like this, last paris concert was a 2K seat venue tops with no special props.


----------



## slapnutz (Mar 29, 2016)

Samacle said:


>




Man that intro instrumental part is awesome. Whole song is good but that intro just sounds great.

Dunno what it is but it sounds very familiar to another song.. .just can't put finger on it. (the intro)


----------



## JustMac (Mar 29, 2016)

oc616 said:


> I will take this 4/4 simplicity over Periphery clone no.2988 any day. Everything about it just oozes quality and power.



That's what the benchmark is nowadays? Sad times!


----------



## blacai (Mar 29, 2016)

I went to a concert of babymetal last year...
Well I don't know what to say. 
On the one hand I do "hate" all the j-thing world around music. I just simply cannot stand it... On the other hand, it was one of the best performances I have ever seen and I really enjoyed it.

So, music is for entertainment and I think they were the best 40&#8364; I paid for a concert.

There was mosh pit with people dressed as pokemon, fruits... just hilarious.


----------



## lewis (Mar 29, 2016)

i really dont take myself too seriously and Im always really up for a laugh and things of that nature......but for the life of me, I cannot and will not, ever understand how Babymetal have fans....

Infact its actually a mystery to me.


----------



## Zalbu (Mar 29, 2016)

lewis said:


> i really dont take myself too seriously and Im always really up for a laugh and things of that nature......but for the life of me, I cannot and will not, ever understand how Babymetal have fans....
> 
> Infact its actually a mystery to me.


Because it's good music combined with a fun and unique concept? It's not exactly rocket science


----------



## Gravy Train (Mar 29, 2016)

Just bought their first album and I love it!! No shame.

I also just found out the new album comes out April 1st, which I will be purchasing as well!

I'm glad a band like this exists


----------



## Spectre 1 (Mar 30, 2016)

lewis said:


> i really dont take myself too seriously and Im always really up for a laugh and things of that nature......but for the life of me, I cannot and will not, ever understand how Babymetal have fans....
> 
> Infact its actually a mystery to me.



Stop looking for meaning in simple entertainment. Just live and let live.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 30, 2016)

Spectre 1 said:


> Stop looking for meaning in simple entertainment. Just live and let live.



I don't think he said anything negative, just that he didn't "get it," a sentiment with which I agree, as I also don't "get it." Or maybe I'm too old...


----------



## Spectre 1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Most of my Japanese friends 'hate' Babymetal, probably because they can understand the lyrics.  

Im just saying its no big deal to like/dislike a band, all good.


----------



## coreysMonster (Mar 30, 2016)

Spectre 1 said:


> Most of my Japanese friends 'hate' Babymetal, probably because they can understand the lyrics.
> 
> Im just saying its no big deal to like/dislike a band, all good.


Have you read their lyric translations? They ARE pretty silly. 

Also, new video that I heard of from Finowa, of all people!



EDIT: ah rats I was beaten to the punch. Sorry!


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 30, 2016)

I've been trying to hate Karate (the song) just because of how blasphemous it is for a traditional karate practitioner, but I just can't, damn it.  Such a cool song. All of their songs, really.

Should have gone see them last year at Heavy Montreal, but I'm not really down for a festival setting for a band like them. I'd rather catch them on a headlining tour at some point.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 31, 2016)

Samacle said:


>




Also, I actually like this song. I find it breaks away from the whole "cutesie kawaii metal LOLZ" vibe and goes for a more solid arrangement. I actually quite dig the vocals here.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 31, 2016)

Spectre 1 said:


> Most of my Japanese friends 'hate' Babymetal, probably because they can understand the lyrics.
> 
> Im just saying its no big deal to like/dislike a band, all good.



I've got a few Japanese friends that hate them too, but not just for their lyrics, but also for the same reasons when people hate pop. They're manufactured for the masses, in this case, despite the metal music, that's exactly what Babymetal are. They're Morning Musume/AKB48 with Dragonforce meets X-Japan as their backing band. 

I have no ill for pop music (aka: duh), some great, some otherwise, just like other genres. But in this case, the backing band is awesome so me likey.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 31, 2016)

I'd love to see them in concert. I'm a HUGE fan. It's great music, and I can't tell if I like the gimmick with the young girls, or its cuz I love Japanese stuff, or if it's cuz I love squeaky girl voices (I love Die Antwoord, too), but I just can't get enough of the stuff. It'll be interesting to see if Kawaii Metal becomes a new genre, lol. I do hope they stay heavy though, and don't start watering down to appeal to a broader fan base (the music, I mean). And I like them MUCH more now that they have live musicians performing instead of just a backing track. And yeah, I do have this internal debate because I LOATHE manufactured bands.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 31, 2016)

As far as the manufactured argument, I personally have an easier time swallowing pop or "manufactured" music when it is acknowledged as such. Feels less dirty.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 31, 2016)

Being manufactured isnt really a problem and it's not enough anyway in itself, else we'd all be playing Justin Bieber songs.
Being french, the cause of people not liking them around me is the song and language, because to a french, japanese can seem sound comical, as every time the "ku" syllable is heard it means "ass" in french slang.
Plus, singing from the belly isn't what we train our brains to recognise as "good" singing, while chest singing (classical operatic stuff) is frowned upon in Asia as bad technique, all traditional singing being from the belly.

The idol thing can also look perverted for some people, but as I have lived in Japan for some time I supposed I got used to it. 
Too bad their next paris stop is at Download, I really don't want to go to that enormous festival just to see them, got pretty bored of big crowd festivals over time and they'll likely get a daytime spot which will spoil half of it.



> I'd love to see them in concert.


Do it, I had a really good time, despite the anime fans. (I also like anime, but the aformentioned Pikachu costumes dudes and stuff are a bit much for me)
The Kami band really sounds like a true metal band and not some pop-metal smooth sound like Slipknot. It was one of the loudest shows I've been to, also, pretty surprising.


----------



## Arkeion (Mar 31, 2016)

I.. like this.


----------



## lewis (Mar 31, 2016)

bostjan said:


> I don't think he said anything negative, just that he didn't "get it," a sentiment with which I agree, as I also don't "get it." Or maybe I'm too old...



this!


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 31, 2016)

Since I bought the album at Amazon I was able to download it at midnight and....it's killer stuff. There is _one _"meh" song in the entire album. Various genres are covered, from a ska-ish song to a balls to the walls thrash one. I love it.
Which decided me to....take a ticket for Download in Paris. Can't miss that even if I'd have preferred an indoor show.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 1, 2016)

Jammin' that new shiz right now.


----------



## Forkface (Apr 1, 2016)

Sis. Anger is one of the most badass riffin songs I've heard in a long, loong time. 

Guys, give the new album a spin, trust me.


----------



## TedintheShed (Apr 1, 2016)

Just...no.

Just.......ing no.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 1, 2016)

So, a liitle more of a detailed debrief...

The highlights of the album are for me Amore, a very dragonforce-like song, and Meta Taro, which combines a very march-like chorus and a definite viking metal vibe for a rather surprising result.
Sis Anger is a killer thrash trackbut I didn't like the tone of the song much, especially since for some reason they decided to have a tribute to Lars's snare on that specific song. /ponder
The one is a nice song but, really, the thick japanese accent is a bit much for singing a whole song and it has more of a comical effect than anything else.

Road of Resistance and No Rain no Raimbow are typical Visual Kei reminiscences and songs that would have fit an X Japan album.
From Dusk til Dawn indulges in metalcore and is decent, getting a harder time to like this one as this isn't reallt my favourite genre to start with. Metalcore fans will likely love it.
Awadama Fever is....weird, the "poppiest" song of the album and the worst one imho, especially since the guitar tone is not very good on that one imho.

I'm off to listen to the new Moonsorrow album now, it's a good day to be a metalhead.


----------



## Gravy Train (Apr 1, 2016)

Downloaded the album this morning and went through it once so far. I quite like KARATE, such a catchy and memorable song! I will continue to listen through the weekend to get a more detailed description.


----------



## Nlelith (Apr 2, 2016)

I've listened to this new album a couple of times already, and it's pretty good, but certainly not as great as debut album. My impressions:

Great songs:
KARATE - Simply most catchy song on the record.
Awadama Fever - Didn't like it initially, but after a few listens I was filled with it's positivity.
YAVA! - Another one I didn't like after the first listen. Now I can't stop headbanging when it's on.
From Dusk Till Dawn - Absolutely love it! This main melody reminds me of The Witcher game series music for some reason, and overall sounds like a metal remix of t.A.T.u. song or something (lots of electronics, heavy riffing, "airy" vocals).
GJ! - Awesome song. Yui and Moa are killing it in those verses and pre-choruses, and this is what really make this track shine.

Good songs:
Road of Resistance - Just a good song, but nothing fancy.
Sis. Anger - Awesome riffs, but I'm not completely sold on Indian-sounding vocal style.
Tales of The Destinies - Now, this one has very weird structure, I kinda like it.
THE ONE - I'm a little bit on the fence about this one, but it's enjoyable.

Okay/Meh songs:
Meta Taro - One interlude in this song is actually very awesome, but everything else isn't that interesting.
Amore - It's fast, and there's plenty of shredding. But it doesn't captivate me one bit for some reason, and some licks sounds like re-used from the last album.
No Rain, No Rainbow - This one doesn't sound entertaining for me as well.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Apr 2, 2016)

Totally spaced that I have enough cashback to order the album on amazon. $0 later, I have a new CD on the way. Huzzah! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 2, 2016)

Initial impressions after listening to it for a day are that there are more tracks on this one that are going to have to grow on me compared to their debut album. That's not a terrible thing, since a couple of the tracks that had to grow on me from the debut ended up being some of my favorites, but it's still mildly disappointing that there are fewer that speak to me right off the bat. 

It's also lacking a single stand-out track to me. You know, that one track that just makes you go "Holy sh!t, that was rad." _Megitsune_ did that for me on the first album, but there's nothing quite on that level this time around. Of course, a large part of why it did it for me was because it was my introduction to the band, so there was novelty and sentimentality attached. It might be a bit unfair to expect the same sort of reaction from any tracks this time around.

At any rate, I'm definitely not saying it's a bad album. I'm enjoying it well enough, I just think it's going to be a bit of a grower.


----------



## Lax (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't think it will grow bigger than the first album for me (because onedari and catch me !) but I like a lot of things ! And as a Dream Theater fan, I totally approve Tales of destinies !


----------



## Frankenstone (Apr 6, 2016)

You guys know they are on Colbert tonight, right? Just aired on the east coast. They played Gimme Chocolate. Unfortunately, the mix was awful, but they did the best they could. Good for them for getting such great exposure. Can't wait for the NYC show next month.


----------



## madwham (Apr 6, 2016)

I got the album yesterday, ordered the Japanese edition to get the live DVD with it.

Somehow they managed to surprise me.  On the one hand they used their usual gimmicks, mixing metal with styles out of nowhere, this time I heard some European pop from the 80's, some rap, some more electronic influences, and djent. On the other hand, most songs seem much tighter, more in line with what a "real" band would do with long-term goals in mind.

Also, I may be wrong but it seems to me that there are less backing vocals by Yui and Moa, making many songs sound like the band + Su only. If they intent to make this band work in the long run, maybe that's a good thing.  I have nothing against Moa and Yui, but at some point they will be too old for what they're doing now, while Su is (hopefully) positioned to start a nice career as a metal singer.

All in all, so far I'm enjoying what I'm hearing. The band could have easily been unable to go beyond the gimmicks they started upon.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 6, 2016)

Frankenstone said:


> You guys know they are on Colbert tonight, right? Just aired on the east coast. They played Gimme Chocolate. Unfortunately, the mix was awful, but they did the best they could. Good for them for getting such great exposure. Can wait for the NYC show next month.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 6, 2016)

Yeah, not the best mix on that appearance but still fun.

Gotta spin the new cd more, but a few of the more Ballad type songs I wasn't really feeling on 1st listen , although I did like "The One"


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 6, 2016)

> I have nothing against Moa and Yui, but at some point they will be too old for what they're doing now, while Su is (hopefully) positioned to start a nice career as a metal singer.


Not sure. The scenic performance is an integral part of the gig and just having one girl on stage would lessen the show considerably.
As the band is story driven, if I were in charge of the project (wxhich sadly I'm not) I'd haver the band stay as is for another 3/4 years.
At that point, plot twist ! The girls forsake the fox god and turn to evil, while the fox god nominates three other in their places to hold the babymetal standard. You could then have two "adversary" bands fighting each other, that'd be good marketing, and imagine the shows you could pull with both of the bands at the same time.
It would be discovered that Su, Moa and Yui are in fact the Hidden Daughters of Abbath.
AFK, there are funny men in white at my door.


----------



## Low Baller (Apr 6, 2016)

Never heard this band, the backing band is solid and I will give them credit for managing to choreograph any sort of dance to metal.

This is metal for baby's makes sense it's all in the name.......

Also my 20 month old baby boy is literally fist pumping with the girls during the solo. He digs it. Move over Wiggles we are a baby metal household now. Screw learning about letters Nya son must learn leads and break downs.


----------



## madwham (Apr 6, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> Not sure. The scenic performance is an integral part of the gig and just having one girl on stage would lessen the show considerably.
> As the band is story driven, if I were in charge of the project (wxhich sadly I'm not) I'd haver the band stay as is for another 3/4 years.
> At that point, plot twist ! The girls forsake the fox god and turn to evil, while the fox god nominates three other in their places to hold the babymetal standard. You could then have two "adversary" bands fighting each other, that'd be good marketing, and imagine the shows you could pull with both of the bands at the same time.
> It would be discovered that Su, Moa and Yui are in fact the Hidden Daughters of Abbath.
> AFK, there are funny men in white at my door.



Sure, that's another possiblity... It might even be fun, actually. 

Seriously, I was saying this because each time Su is singing with the backing band and without Yui and Moa, also without dancing (I'm thinking Akatsuki), the result is surprisingly good. She has developed a voice that would fit just fine in a more traditional metal band, and some of the songs in the new album seem to confirm that (IMHO).

Oh, and I'd give much to see Abbath posing for a picture with the girls.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Apr 6, 2016)

Look, I don't care what metal elitists say, but Babymetal is the next big thing. There is a reason that they have been one of my favorite bands as of recent years. The extremely manufactured Japanese idol/J-pop music combined with all different subgenres of metal is absolute fun experimentation, but when you throw in an awesome artist development team (remember that the Japanese pop industry operates differently), a stellar marketing team, a band composed of legendary players, and a team of noted producers who not only assist in songwriting but also take every little minute detail into account for studio production and for live production, you have a killer project that is set to take over the musical world. I used to say every now and then (as a joke) that Babymetal is a producer's dream. Now, I think I should say that Babymetal is a label's dream.

While it may seem weird or even far-fetched, there is something about Babymetal that represents what music "should be", and that is: fun, entertaining, selling out venues to insane crowds, and being able to aid the musicians/performers in surviving off their art/skills.

People of Western cultures are confused by the idol music elements of having little girls singing because we aren't used to it - especially when it's juxtaposed with brutal music. (Keep in mind, idol music and manufactured J-pop like this is some of the most popular music in Japan.) And on the flip side of the coin, people of Eastern cultures are confused by the heavy metal elements juxtaposed with three little girls singing because they aren't used to it.

I guess what I'm trying to say is: Babymetal is coming to take over. Congratulations to the whole Babymetal team/band/everyone for getting on something as massive as The Late Show with Colbert for Babymetal's USA TV debut. Glad to see some other SS.org members who are stoked for some new Babymetal tunes and shows too.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 7, 2016)

I wouldn't have expected it just going by my reaction after first seeing the music video, but after listening to the new album for a few days, I think KARATE might be the best track on the album.

I appreciate that the band plays a variety of styles throughout their albums, but sometimes that can make it feel like it lacks cohesion, or like the band doesn't actually have a "style" of their own. I think KARATE is the one track that most feels like a Babymetal song, not just a song where Babymetal tries to ape another band's style. It's as close as the album has to a Megitsune.

Don't know if that makes sense to anyone else, but it works out in my head .

Also: I can't make myself like Meta taro. At all. Not even a little. I can't for the life of me figure out how anyone could've thought it was worth putting on an album. It sounds like something you'd have heard at a fascist rally in 1930s Italy.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 7, 2016)

Well, I just got my Babymetal dolls. The kawaii Hello Kitty style ones with the giant heads and tiny bodies. They're towering over my Ultraman and Boba Fett action figures as we speak. And you guys are the ONLY people that shall ever know that fact.  I feel like the 40 year old virgin.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 7, 2016)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I appreciate that the band plays a variety of styles throughout their albums, but sometimes that can make it feel like it lacks cohesion, or like the band doesn't actually have a "style" of their own. I think KARATE is the one track that most feels like a Babymetal song, not just a song where Babymetal tries to ape another band's style. It's as close as the album has to a Megitsune.
> 
> Don't know if that makes sense to anyone else, but it works out in my head .
> 
> Also: I can't make myself like Meta taro. At all. Not even a little. I can't for the life of me figure out how anyone could've thought it was worth putting on an album. It sounds like something you'd have heard at a fascist rally in 1930s Italy.


 
As someone who's bread and butter is mostly J-music, the constant stylistic shifts are part of the musical conceit. I expected straight up J-rock at places, and I got it in Yava for example. Hell, the chorus in Karate sounds like a One OK Rock song to me. 

As for Meta Taro, to me that's merely a school assembly kay&#333;kyoku singalong, mashed over a Rammstein march... but granted with Japan's history, I kinda see where you come from. 


For the record, I really love No Rain, No Rainbow. Sure it's an X-Japan ballad retread, but I love that, and my Leda bias is showing hard here.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 8, 2016)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> As someone who's bread and butter is mostly J-music, the constant stylistic shifts are part of the musical conceit.



I must be listening to the wrong Japanese bands/artists, then, because the stuff I listen to is much more cohesive from song to song. Even stuff I got specifically on your personal recommendation (Luna Sea ) has a cohesive sound that "sounds like Luna Sea," not like Luna Sea trying to sound like a dozen other different bands.

I'm really not slagging Babymetal by saying all this, btw, if that's how it seems. I enjoy every track on the album except Meta Taro. I'm not bothered by the fact that they sound like they were written by completely different bands. I just don't think they really give any idea of what Babymetal as a band sounds like, if such a thing is even possible. For whatever reason, I think KARATE does a better job of that than the other tracks. It's possible (likely, in fact) that other people feel differently.

I understand that they're more of a product composed by many different people than a band in a traditional sense of the word, so perhaps it's just my inability to look past them as what a "metal band" is in my head. I want to think of Babymetal as a band that has a sound, rather than a corporate entity spackled together by yes-men. Maybe I should stop that, since they seem to want to be the latter, and i still enjoy the music regardless.


----------



## blacai (Apr 8, 2016)

They could release one single for each song. The connection between tracks is just 0.

I enjoyed the album, though


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 8, 2016)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I must be listening to the wrong Japanese bands/artists, then, because the stuff I listen to is much more cohesive from song to song. Even stuff I got specifically on your personal recommendation (Luna Sea ) has a cohesive sound that "sounds like Luna Sea," not like Luna Sea trying to sound like a dozen other different bands.



I completely forgot I recommended Luna Sea to you. 

Also consider that you're more familiar with all the metal sounds and subgenres as to a lot of the J-anything subgenres outside anime, so that could be a major factor that you can recognize a lot of the different styles Babymetal exhibit. That and Japan tend to be shameless about it, especially here.  They are engineered to sound like metal after all. 

Luna Sea is a weird one though. They were one of the vanguards of the Visual Kei genre, and they were forging a sound that sounded literally nothing like anyone else. And even beyond what I recommended you (assuming not all of it), over the scope of their discography, some of the stylistic changes from song to song becomes even more apparent. 

Another example is Sid, a mainstream pop/rock band, in their case where having this song immediately followed up by this song on an album is considered normal. It's the sort of jarring change in an album that doesn't happen often outside Japan sans Faith No More or whatever band Mike Patton happens to be involved with. Or until the nu-metal guys dabbled with the concept of it, though in their case, it was more stylistic shifts within one song. 

Ultimately, if it sounds good, it sounds good.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 8, 2016)

blacai said:


> They could release one single for each song. The connection between tracks is just 0.
> 
> I enjoyed the album, though



A good chunk of those were actually released as singles beforehand. In Jpop, the album pretty much comes last once the market has been bled dry for single digipacks, special single editions etc. The Road to Resistance clip was released in May 2015, one year ago. That's why they are often sonically different, too, they are not recorded as an album in one go.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Apr 8, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Well, I just got my Babymetal dolls. The kawaii Hello Kitty style ones with the giant heads and tiny bodies. They're towering over my Ultraman and Boba Fett action figures as we speak. And you guys are the ONLY people that shall ever know that fact.  I feel like the 40 year old virgin.



I got some of those for my fiance I think around Christmas. Babymetal, X-Files, Fallout, and a handful of My Little Pony's litter her desk area. Mine is cluttered full of various anime and game characters. If she ever breaks up with me, I'll feel like quite the loser dork. 

Anyway, I got the same vibe. I really do like all of the songs on the album, but it doesn't feel very cohesive. It doesn't really detract from the experience to me, but it is noticeable.


----------



## blckrnblckt (Apr 8, 2016)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>




Does anyone else see the Kempers in the back? And the song itself reminds of some song from the K-on movie.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Apr 8, 2016)

blckrnblckt said:


> Does anyone else see the Kempers in the back? And the song itself reminds of some song from the K-on movie.


They've been using Kempers for quite awhile now. It's easy and convenient for touring bands - especially bands that tour internationally. I saw coldrain (another Japanese metal band) awhile back, and they were all using Kempers as well.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 9, 2016)

In the 2014 tour they used Engls, was unable to determine which ones from my place though. Probably not Savages as they were all black.
Using Fractals/Kempers makes sense for nearly everyone. Freight costs are a factor for all but the obscenely rich bands. Since they travel with their own sound engineers (all the crew at the console at the Paris show was japanese) They won't have to deal with "Uh wtf is this?" guys and get a consistent tone from shjow to show, which is pretty important for this kind of act.


----------



## Rojne (Apr 10, 2016)

Saw the video for 'Karate' a few days ago.. first time hearing anything from them..

.. and it's ....ing awesome!


----------



## madwham (Apr 10, 2016)

I've given the album a number of full listen-through over the past few days, and so far I'm standing by my first impression! It's a great album, in the sense that the band manages to keep its previous identity while getting less "gimmicky".

Contrary to the first album, I find that most songs really stand on their own two feet, without the visual support of dancing. Which doesn't mean that seeing them performed live with full choregraphy won't be great, of course. 

After a couple of times listening to the whole thing, I found myself focusing on Tales of the Destinies, maybe because my guitar teacher had me work on Dream Theater songs for over a year, so it feels like familiar territory. And Yava sounds so much like old European pop music from the 80-90's that I feel like I'm back in highschool parties. 

All in all, I feel that the band really chose to emphasize metal over J-pop, and that mix works.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 11, 2016)

Just saw them (for the second time) at Download Paris.

Pretty disappointed for a few reasons, one of which is their fault and the others aren't.

-Technical issues delayed the start of the show. As this is a festival, you can't push back the end of the show so they just did 35 mn instead of an hour. 
-Seeing them on a huge festival stage lacks a lot compared to seeing them indoors. Sound was much worse to start with, and the choregraphy loses a lot when you're not near the stage to see the small movements. You endup just seeing three girls running and moving their arms.
(And the one their fault: no specific event merchandising, only 2 generic "world tour" shirts. Which actually aren't bad but I was okay to spend much more. I still have my paris exclusive shirt from the first tour. (I'm not selling it, don't ask  ) 

So, overall, a not-so-good experience, I hope they'll come back indoors in Paris someday.
On the bright side, Johan Haegg had a killer voice live for once.


----------



## madwham (Jun 12, 2016)

Yeah, the show cut in half was a bit of a let down... On the other hand, the way the audience had fun while the technical problem was solved was amazing. I know one pikachu that won't forget it.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 12, 2016)

Yeah it was pretty cool, camera guy did a good job looking for stuff to make the people wait. The Bioman crowd surfing thing was cool too.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 12, 2016)

That's why I don't go to festivals anymore.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 13, 2016)

Well, it was 15 km from home, didn't have a good enough reason not to go ^^ I'm done with traveling to other countries for this though.


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 23, 2016)

That awkward moment when Rob Halford is still higher pitched then Su 

Jump to 7:18


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 23, 2016)

^ That was so freaking badass, I loved it. They looked like they were having an absolute blast, and the band was phenomenal.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jul 23, 2016)

Funny how the girls are using small flying-V guitars.


----------

